# Not sure what to think--Avery's afraid of me???



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not sure what to think. Avery has always been afraid of strangers, I've known that since the day I brought him home. He's gotten progressively worse over the last 2 years, he went from being fearful only in the house to being fearful of every new person. Today that changed. I let him out as I always do before work. Came out to start my car with my jacket and hood on (not the first time that's happened either)...

Went to find Avery and noticed he was quite a distance away with his tail between his legs. Initially I assumed he was afraid of the car, but once inside I realized it was me. Once I realized this I took off my jacket and tried to coax him to come to me, I even offered treats (which he took) but he was on the couch shaking, growling, giving me the whale eye so I didn't want to push him too far.

Does anyone know what the heck just happened? Could something as small as a hood break our bond forever? This is the first time in the entire time I've had Avery that I didn't fully trust him and to be honest he made me a little nervous...I don't know where to go from here, I never thought I'd see the day when I was the subject of his fear. Do you guys think this warrants a vet visit?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How old is he? I know that when a dogs eyesight starts to diminish things like this can happen. I would have a check up. Good Luck!


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah I was going to suggest eyesight also. I don't think a good vet check up would hurt but it may not give you an answer. I haven't been on this forum for that long so you've probably covered this at some point but what have you done so far to work on his fear of strangers? If nothing physical comes up, how do you feel about anxiety drugs? My dog Madison (the big black thing in my sig pic) has/had pretty severe fear aggression, and her life (and mine) turned around completely after I met with a veterinary behaviorist and got Madison on the drugs she needed. Honestly it saved her life. But I know that some people don't like using medication and Avery may not be at that point anyway, I don't know. But I was the same way, feeling that my dog was not safe to live with. Good luck, I know it's not a fun thing to deal with.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Shadow does that occasionally, if we are wearing hoods or something that makes us look different. He starts barking like crazy. But, as soon as he hears our voice or we remove whatever is causing the problem he starts wiggling all over and jumping around like he's apologizing. If Avery keeps on, I think it will just be a matter of working to gain his trust again. It must have just really scared him.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's what bothers me natualfeddogs, usually if I scare him (it happens A LOT) he recovers quickly. I've never had him stay scared and although he growls and barks at ppl he doesn't know he's never ever done it to me.

I'm definitely going to have a full medical done as well as a blood panel and thyroid check...if nothing's wrong there meds may be the next step.

It's been difficult for me to work with him because I really don't have many ppl over (I have a very small apartment) and even when I have had ppl over most introes don't go as planned. I give the stranger treats and tell them to just keep giving them to him, about a year ago this worked like a charm, but lately he takes the treat and keeps barking and barking, hair up and he backs away/cowers. When my sister brought her BF over without me there he just cowered and peed, so his reaction isn't as severe/scary when I'm not around.

Outside I just avoid ppl or give them a wide girth...I treat and praise anytime he can walk by a person without barking.

Avery just turned 3 in January.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've been joking for a while that he's mentally not all there...but perhaps it's not a joke.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Have you tried putting a Thundershirt on him? They are quite amazing in their anxiety suppresion. I would definitely do that before meds.



lauren43 said:


> ...if nothing's wrong there meds may be the next step.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thundershirt did not work for Avery.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Could you talk to a behavioral trainer for some ideas? Maybe there is something deep rooted from his past? He's a rescue, isn't he? Something may have been triggered that needs some behavior type work. Just a thought.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

could he be in pain? i hope the vet visit can give you some answers


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't believe it's his past. I know in theory it could be but that's a lot of guess work and there's no way to know what really happened.

I know he was abandoned in a trailer, but I also know he was picked up at 8 weeks or so in good physical health, so he couldn't have been left for too long. He was picked up by some great ppl in NC, though it was a shelter. Then he was sent on a transport from NC to NY and I was his overnighter (he was a 3-4 month old normal puppy, fearless, trying to bite my fingers off lol)...then he went to foster in Rochester, NY. When I met him the next couple of times he was already showing a fear of men, but this was a simple cower. Now I don't know what happened at his foster but I've met her several tea and I think she is a great lady (I guess in theory her husband could have done something to him)..but something as simple as getting stepped on by a stranger could have tramatized him enough to associate strangers with pain. 

I should note that when I got home from work last night, all was well with the world but I will not forget how severe and un-moldable his behavior was last night..very odd.

I was considering a behaviorist (just a couple of weeks ago actually) but I'm starting the KPA training program this week and I was hoping during the workshops I could get some advice (it's costing a pretty penny and I really honestly can't afford both going to school and paying a behaviorist)...


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

If he's been with you for 2 years, and has been getting nothing but worse, he should have seen a behaviorist a long time ago. Regular trainers are not going to be able to give him the help he needs. He needs to see a veterinary behaviorist to see how he can be helped.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

How about medications? That is one of the things that they say medications can cause is fear. Maybe that's what has happened, but I don't know if there is anything you can do about it now.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Savage Destiny said:


> If he's been with you for 2 years, and has been getting nothing but worse, he should have seen a behaviorist a long time ago. Regular trainers are not going to be able to give him the help he needs. He needs to see a veterinary behaviorist to see how he can be helped.


Progressive, means slow, over time. When I first got him he seemed to be getting better then I started to notice he would get more and more nervous around strangers. During this time we were in many many classes, which I thought, would help him with his fears. Unfortunately this did not. I am not perfect. I thought I could manage his issues. There are no veterinary behaviorists in my area, I've checked. He will be seeing my regular vet in the morning, to rule out health issues and to see where to go from here.



Herzo said:


> How about medications? That is one of the things that they say medications can cause is fear. Maybe that's what has happened, but I don't know if there is anything you can do about it now.


Do you mean like getting rabies and his 5-1 type things? I guess it could be possible, but there is no real way to isolate that that is the cause of his fears.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Another option (and you might already be aware of this) is to look for a certified animal behavior consultant at International Association of Animal Behavior Consultants (IAABC) Not exactly the same as a veterinary behaviorist but I'd think you would get the same level of help, in terms of behavioral modification. That is what I would have done if there had not been a vet behaviorist in my area.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

He went to the vet today. He had blood work and they checked him out. Nothing noted from the physical. He was very scared, when we had to go for he MCT he seemed to love the place. But today he was very nervous but didn't bark or growl at anyone. She said she'd call me with his blood work results. And she recommended I use their behaviorist, so I filled out the behavior history report and I was told she'd call and discuss the options. If I don't like what I hear, I'll probably go with this other trainer I found...just to stick with the positive reinforcement.

I start the KPA program this week to hopefully I'll learn enough there to help him as well.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I know there is no way to tell I just thought I would bring it up because maybe you want to keep an eye if or when you get shots again. I hope you find an answer.


----------

